# Ambitions For 2009



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Seeing as how we're looking back through 2008, I guess we should also put on record here what we are hoping for in 2009 (if only so we can all reflect in 12 months at how the year actually treated us). So.....

I'm hoping that at some stage during the next 12 months I can save enough (without getting side-tracked by the SC) to get one of these....

a steel IWC Aquatimer on bracelet










There are a few others I'm looking for too - a Sinn 142, a BP Fifty Fathoms Bund & Omega Big Blue are probably the next below the IWC, and of course there's always the seed that's been planted in my head that I _must_ have an IWC Ocean Bund :cry2:

but in truth I'll settle for the Aquatimer in 2009 

So, what's on your list for 2009?


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Sinn... see 2008 review for details :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Toshi said:


> So, what's on your list for 2009?


Not much on the horology front...to have enough money to pay the bills.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I agree with the Aquatimer Rich :yes:

Nothing firm but am mulling over:

Rolex SD Deepsea

Rolex Milgaus LV

The updated Omega AT due out Q1 2009

IWC Aquatimer

Nothing on the vintage front, I think I have got everything I have been after.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice choice Rich

I have been giving this some serious thought over Christmas! I have had a great year with Omegas but now find myself owning most of the vintage models I want. I am majority tempted by a full sized PO but not so tempted as to buy one!

I have a few goals for 2009:

Marine Chronometer 4.19 ships clock!

http://www.old-omegas.com/pics/1525en/crmarinechron.jpg

Megaquartz F2.4 18K gold and possibly a Rolex Sub (I have long hankered after one just to see what ll the fuss is about)

In reality though, the MC and MQ are as rare as rocking horse poo and outrageously expensive and as is always the way I have a feeling I am going to be tempted by more Omegas I simply can't resist!

The scary thing is looking back at 2008 I have accumilated 40+ Omegas!

I need help


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

sector seamaster or mountainmaster ,a tsar or jsar , seiko 6139 0030 , and for my fifth anniversary maybe a uboat . but id be happy with just one of those next year.

jason.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Will be completing soon enough on my first target for 2009:










Then, don't really know. Fancy something with a 7750 in it, preferably "aviator" style, so maybe an O&W Mirage III If I can ferret one out. This is mine from yonks back - another regretful sale...










Anything else will have to come from Argos I think.

:lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Think something vintage, pehaps another Omega


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Sinn 556 and an old Omega


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

My ambition is finally to get my daughter to lend me her camera so I can take pictures of my watches to show you lot.....


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

On the watch collecting front I really just want one of these now










I'm sure others will take my fancy from time to time but the 67 is as close to a grail for me as any watch could be.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Should be really easy but it's not, I'd like a silver faced Copernicus Spaceliner and an ETA powered Zeno (Basle) explorer. Maybe a Ventura if Bernards selling mood and my finances coincide nicely.


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

I'd like either a Rolex DSSD or Panerai Radiomir 268.

Though to be honest i really could do with saving for a new car.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I quite enjoy seeing what the sales forum turns up so it's quite possible that I might not get hold of any of the watches that I've been drooling over. I'd really like to pick up just one out of the following list though.

Sinn U1 - I think i've been saying for ages that I was going to save up and get one of these but I keep buying something else first.

Tutima DI300 - I think these look great and I wish i'd been quicker last time one poppped up.

Omega Seamaster 300 - I'd like a watchco sm300 since i'd worry less about wearing it than a vintage one.

Rolex SeaDweller - This might take a bit of saving for.

Zinex Trimix - I'm a bit taken with Jon's. I'd love to try one out for myself.

But like last year i'll almost certainly spend the money on something else that turns up first. That won't be a problem though


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I have no specific needs for 09. I cannot see myself purchasing any new pieces unless its very special, I tend to not wear vintage watches. Still though will always look and wait see what turns up from Mr. Roy 

I will be looking for NOS and mint vintage wrist pieces 40's to 60's to expand my collection or replace pieces currently in the collection, there is nothing more I can add nor need its all repetitive now, but you never know when something comes available. Also looking for mint pocket watches American. May spend a little more time on military pieces picked 1 MIG clock out of boredom and have another aircraft clock on its way, maybe spend more time in clocks and pickup a minty fusee clock or marine chronometer, who knows!

It will be a quiet year for me with watches. Vintage is always the focus and priority. Servicing needs will again out weigh incoming this year again.

On the personal end of things. To just have a normal bloody year no surprises and without stress. But today new years eve, I am simply going to get a hair cut in a couple hours with the girl I usually see


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

I would like her and...........










......one of these


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Looking to build up my diver collection along similar lines to 2006 so looking for a Doxa Divingstar and a few other specialist pieces.

Alasdair

PS Forgot to say as usual I'll get sidetracked and end up with loads that I then move on. :lol:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

My main ambition is to not get too carried away :lol:

That said, I have a couple of watches in mind:

IWC Portuguese Automatic










...and a Breitling Aerospace (you know what it looks like  )

p.s. almost forgot - I quite fancy a bi-metal GMT Master II Ceramic


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hopefully in 2009 I`ll finally get the O&W Mirage III I`ve been promising myself for nearly five years 

I`d also like to get a blue Longines Hydroconquest & I`m considering breaking my `nothing above 1k` rule for something especially suitable for a certain 40th aniversary (despite some totally wacked out weirdos saying it never happened







)

Actually I`ve already paid for my first watch of 2009 (none of the above BTW :wink2: ) which I asked the present owner to hang on to until after the Christmas postal chaos was over to avoid the possiblity that it might go `walkies` 

Edit> I almost forgot, I hope to get a pepsi `20 & some more early Services`s, especially other versions of the Despatch Rider & Competitor models


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

To fix my increasing number of projects, and then to get rid of all the chaff that I have accumulated.

The problem is, that all of the projects and chaff will be replaced with similar stuff when the Brocantes start up again.


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

Well I realized that i need a dress watch since the ones I got wonÂ´t slip through my shirts without force  Offcourse it would always be nice with a Cartier Santos or perhaps a JLC Reverso but that will probably not happen. So IÂ´ll think I try to get a hold of this cheap Seiko retrograde instead:



Or if I can save up a littlebit more maybe this one:



And offcourse it would be nice with a skeleton too. And since there probably will be more arrivals I do need a new watch box too...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

An Accutron Snorkel like this one...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I know that when you do get one , you will center up the bezel before taking a photo....


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I know that when you do get one , you will center up the bezel before taking a photo....


...assuming I get one that rotates.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

:rofl:


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Another Rolex would be nice....and not get made redundant!


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

There is the MKII LRRP and the Benarus Sea-Devil aswell as something else


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I'd like to own a Sinn 956 Fulda and a Grand Seiko by the end of 2009, but it's shaping up to be a rather expensive year as it is so whether I'll get one or the other is another matter.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

It will be one of those surplus Speedmaster Moon that are starting to accumulate on the dealers shelves.

I,d say about easter they will be had for Â£1000 h34r:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> An Accutron Snorkel like this one...


You'll be lucky!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > I know that when you do get one , you will center up the bezel before taking a photo....
> ...


 :lol:

:blink:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

jasonm said:


> I know that when you do get one , you will center up the bezel before taking a photo....


You know, I hadn't noticed 

I can never again show that picture in public :sadwalk:

:tongue2:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hmm... a consolidation year for me... Ive bought a plethora of stuff in 08 so will trim and adjust in 09. I expect to do some more writing so I guess I can add another book to the collection and we hope to add some more DeskDivers articles along the way. 

I already have 5 incoming for Jan tho... how did that happen... hmm.... and Omega still have 3 of my watches... consolidation looks to be harder than I thought... LOL







h34r:


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Toshi said:


> So, what's on your list for 2009?


I've got a couple of purchases on the way but that's going to be it for the time being. I did manage to pick up some hard-to-find items last year :yes: but am going to take a let's-wait-and-see position with the economy in 2009.  I do have several watches that need to be serviced and will concentrate on getting those done in the next few months. For now I'm going to spend more TLC on what I already have.

Oh BTW if I haven't already said so, I wish everybody a Happy New Year

:cheers:


----------



## jdsin (Feb 7, 2008)

For me ...unless the lottery is won or something a blue dialled Dievas Oceantimer will be purchased sometime this year.

Cheers John


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Just the one

Sinn EZM2 Hydro


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Would like to find one of these for Â£5 at my local charity shop !!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, I just dont know...

Ambition / wish list , all sorts, PloProf, X33, Trimix, SD yadda yadda etc...

Reality, maybe add to the old Seiko LCDs as they are cheap.

Try to afford to keep the watches Ive got.

I think Ive got a tough year ahead of me at work, I had a great year in 08 results wise so my budget is going to be crazy in 09  ....

Nice watches are too much of a luxury these days, Ill be spending my money elsewhere this year for sure.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Flashharry said:


> Would like to find one of these for Â£5 at my local charity shop !!


Wouldn't we all


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm determined to treat myself to a Panerai this year. Not sure which one, but probably a Submersible.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have put my name down at my local Rolex AD for a Rolex Sea-Dweller DEEPSEA, there are five people ahead of me, they have had three in the last 6 months so assuming one person changes his mind and one finds a SDDS elsewhere I might get one in 6 months if I am lucky ... and if I can pay for it :lol:


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Have just realised one of this years ambitions today,to own another Rolex :thumbup: after letting my last Seadweller go,got a GMT2 on the way in the near future hopefully,other than that i would be ecstatic to get my hands on another Seiko Marinemaster,but realistically i need to tighten my belt and let a few go to help fund other things.Oh yeah and work harder to make more money so im able to be privileged enough to keep the watches i own


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Other than the obvious of Health, Wealth and Happiness for my family and friends, there is a small horological wish list.

Anonimo Militaire Manual in Orange

Panerai 024

GO Sport

Omega SM300 w/date

Best wishes to all of my online friends

Jon


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > Would like to find one of these for Â£5 at my local charity shop !!
> ...


Even me* 

*Just so I could sell it for an exorbatant profit to some loony who thinks these things are cool







:lol:


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, I'm awaiting delivery of a Hamilton Khaki from James to get me off to a flying start :tongue2: and I have my eye on a Speedy Broadarrow on fleabay but that may be beyond my reach 

however if that does fall through I have seen a beautiful Glycine that I could more than make do with


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, I'm awaiting delivery of a Hamilton Khaki from James to get me off to a flying start :tongue2: and I have my eye on a Speedy Broadarrow on fleabay but that may be beyond my reach 

however if that does fall through I have seen a beautiful Glycine that I could more than make do with


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

a glycine combat / combat diver for me

or an o&w of some sort, and if i can a hamilton would be nice to.

but i think im only going after one new watch this year so I've got some thinking to do


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Only a few on the list for me really.

If we are getting married this year then it will have to be a Speedy and nothing else (Ill worry about paying for it later on :tongue2: )

If we do it next year then hopefully i can squeeze out a 6138-3002, a PRS17 and no doubt something else that i wasnt planning


----------

